# ipod jailbreak 1.1.5 help!!!



## master_pic (7 Novembre 2008)

Salut tout le monde alors voila je vous explique je suis un noob un vrai je connais rien a rien et je voudrais savoir j ai un ipod touch 8g avec le firmware 1.1.5 je l'ai jailbreak avec le programme ziphone 3.0 et maintenant ben  il y a plein d apps qui fonctionnent pas et presque toute les apps sur installer ne se download meme pas est ce que quelqu'un peut m expliquer comment ca se passe tout ca ??? merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2008)

master_pic a dit:


> Salut tout le monde alors voila je vous explique je suis un noob un vrai je connais rien a rien et je voudrais savoir j ai un ipod touch 8g avec le firmware 1.1.5 je l'ai jailbreak avec le programme ziphone 3.0 et maintenant ben  il y a plein d apps qui fonctionnent pas et presque toute les apps sur installer ne se download meme pas est ce que quelqu'un peut m expliquer comment ca se passe tout ca ??? merci d'avance



C'est des choses qui arrivent. Etant donné que le jailbreak reste de la bricole, tu as parfois des bugs. 

Et ZiPhone a son lot de bug. Retente un Jailbreak.

Je t'invite à lire les tutos sur le net à ce sujet. Il en existe pleins. Suffit de chercher un peu.


----------



## master_pic (7 Novembre 2008)

ok merci bcp je vais aller regarder ca !!!
par contre il me semble que avec ziphone c est le moyen le plus simple pour un jailbreak  ???
parce que j ai deja vu differente methode et c est assez complexe pour un noob comme moi !!!:rose: enfin je trouve !! et j'aimerai pouvoir faire fonctionner un max d'applications du moin autant que possible!!!
en tout merci pour la reponse et merci a macgeneration trop de la balle comme site pour aider les noobs !!!!!
Thanks a lot


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2008)

Je t'invite à passer ton iPod Touch en 2.1 puis à le jailbreaker avec PwnageTool. 

Tu as un très bon tuto qui t'explique comment jailbreaker son iPod Touch.


----------



## master_pic (10 Novembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Je t'invite à passer ton iPod Touch en 2.1 puis à le jailbreaker avec PwnageTool.
> 
> Tu as un très bon tuto qui t'explique comment jailbreaker son iPod Touch.





Salut merci pour ton conseil ca a bien marcher. je suis passer en 2.0.2  et tout allais bien mais ensuite j ai fais la mise a jour via itunes en 2.1 et j ai perdu l app. installer et cydia et j ai ensuite essaye de dl le dernier firmware pour jailbreak en 2.1 et pwangetool me dit que le firmaware dl est incorrect et pas moyen d'en trouver un qui marche !!!
 as tu un lien ou un conseil merci bcp pour tout t un BOSS THanks a lot


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2008)

master_pic a dit:


> Salut merci pour ton conseil ca a bien marcher. je suis passer en 2.0.2  et tout allais bien mais ensuite j ai fais la mise a jour via itunes en 2.1 et j ai perdu l app. installer et cydia et j ai ensuite essaye de dl le dernier firmware pour jailbreak en 2.1 et pwangetool me dit que le firmaware dl est incorrect et pas moyen d'en trouver un qui marche !!!
> as tu un lien ou un conseil merci bcp pour tout t un BOSS THanks a lot



Non, désolé.
Je jailbreak pas.

Tu devrais trouver un firmware 2.1 sur le lien que je t'ai donné plus haut.


----------



## master_pic (10 Novembre 2008)

Ok merci bcp en tout cas 
pour ton aide ca m as bien depanner en fait j ai trouver une solution ici:http://www.blogitouch.fr/2008/09/25/comment-jailbreaker-son-ipod-touch-iphone-en-21/ et elle me parait plus simple enfin bref merci bcp!!!
@+


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2008)

master_pic a dit:


> Ok merci bcp en tout cas
> pour ton aide ca m as bien depanner en fait j ai trouver une solution ici:http://www.blogitouch.fr/2008/09/25/comment-jailbreaker-son-ipod-touch-iphone-en-21/ et elle me parait plus simple enfin bref merci bcp!!!
> @+



Merci à toi pour le retour d'info.


----------

